# ROCK-IT SCIENCE at the Wing Shack



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi all
Just thought I'd put this out there for those that might want to come out.
The much-anticipated appearance for Rock-it Science and our new singer Brian Mitchell has just been confirmed at the Wing Shack in Ajax, on Saturday July 22nd. It promises to be a great evening with new energy and a revamped set-list. The Rock-it should launch between 9:30 and 10:00 on Saturday night. 

The Wing Shack is located at 368 Bayly Street in Ajax. Take the Westney Rd South exit off of the 401 in Ajax. Travel south two lights and turn left at Bayly St. The Wing Shack is on the North side.

If you come out, please introduce yourself to me. I'll be the guy with the guitar (obviously)evilGuitar: 

check out www.rockitscience.ca
_________________

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Eric Pykala (Jul 1, 2006)

Pete, I take five days off in a whole summer and that's the weekend you're debuting Brian? Arghhhh!!! 
For those of you who need the heads-up, Rockit Science is tres cool! If you have not seen Pete play in person, you must make the pilgrimage, then go home and burn your guitars and work harder on your songwriting and vocals...-Eric


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

just a reminder about our gig on Sat. evilGuitar: 
Come out and say hi:food-smiley-004:


----------

